# wiring for this switch



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I tried Googling for a wiring dwg. but could only find an owner's manual. Maybe the Remington customer support can help or provide a wiring dwg.

I have no idea what the brown wire is for but it seems to follow the others into the motor. Perhaps a feature your saw doesn't have? Who knows. I will say that it is unusual that they would have 2 wires under one screw but not that it is impossible. I would first check to see if you have power coming into via the black and white. I would caution against blindly poking the brown into the slots in the switch block - you could cook something. Sorry I can't be of more help.

BTW, your photo shows a side-mounted lock-out button which, according to the owner's manual, is a 1025SP. It shows the SPS as having the lock-out button separate on the top of the handle. I don't know if this make a screaming difference but you never know.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I agree with your theory carpdad. Makes sense, every other connector has a wire secured to it. You can plainly see the white wire is loose, (bare wire showing) probably from having two wires going to it. 

See if you can Google a wiring schematic for it and see if your theory is right.

Someone in the electrical forum will know for sure. Try posting it there, I think you will get better results. Just ask a mod to move post for you so there is no duplication of post. Ezpz123z. Thanks.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Little chainsaw like this is probably not very popular with diy.:smile: It came in handy with trimming the overgrown evergreen and some kind of tree with saplings tangled into a canopy. Able to reach in. It is a bit under built - those wires about 1/4" away from the chain and no guard in between. Thin branch got between the wires and I think I loosed one wire while cleaning. 
It was a shot in the dark to ask, but was hoping not having to wait until monday or going through the hoops with the company tech. Will post back with the wiring photo if solved. Sure it will help other people too. Was searching all wording I can think of, but no actual wiring diagram. I saw a diagram for Craftsman tool and it did show brown from a motor connected to *********** source. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The black tape is shrink wrap for 2 blues. The brown goes with white. I think what happened is white screw wasn't tight enough and housing both brown and white made loosening more possible.

I have another question. You can see in the photo that there is nothing between the chain and wires. When the chain derails, it looks like chain can damage the wires. Thought about encasing that part with hot glue or epoxy. Could the wires over-heat when encased? Thanks in advance.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

By the way, the company sent a whole new saw when the tech couldn't find the wiring diagram. The last photos are from the new saw. Now both saws working. Does use up a lot of chain oil.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice! Hard to beat free stuff (and good customer service - good on them).


----------



## mustangsally (Aug 26, 2016)

dang surprised they would do that, how old was the saw?


----------



## DeanL05 (Dec 12, 2020)

carpdad said:


> It's Remington pole chainsaw (Ranger rm 1025sps). It won't start. When I removed the chain cover, and cleaning, I removed the switch and noticed the brown wire was by itself - the crimped end hanging by itself among the wires.
> The white was little loose - only reason I suspect the white and brown were in one slot. No other wire was moved. The saw is simple on-off. I don't know why there are yellow and brown wires. I would have thought the blue may be power after the switch, and brown is neutral out of the motor?
> Thanks in advance.





carpdad said:


> It's Remington pole chainsaw (Ranger rm 1025sps). It won't start. When I removed the chain cover, and cleaning, I removed the switch and noticed the brown wire was by itself - the crimped end hanging by itself among the wires.
> The white was little loose - only reason I suspect the white and brown were in one slot. No other wire was moved. The saw is simple on-off. I don't know why there are yellow and brown wires. I would have thought the blue may be power after the switch, and brown is neutral out of the motor?
> Thanks in advance.


Brown is with white. I have the exact same one


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@DeanL05 it is a 4 year old thread, and hopefully Carpdad has it fixed by now.


----------

